
Tutanota enables first-ever search on encrypted data, code published open source - ukon
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/first-search-encrypted-data
======
ttul
If only they weren’t the world’s most popular place for phishing gangs to hide
out and exploit cloud services with stolen credit cards.

------
gumby
> Encrypted data must be searched locally. This has never been done before

Except, say, by every pop or imap client that caches locally, for decades?

~~~
troublord
Which mail client is capable of indexing encrypted data? Some do it, if all
encrypted mails are stored decrypted on disk. That is a completely different
story.

